# Young girl forcing young boy to marry her [vid]



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

MXZCCT said:


> How is this different from any other marriage?
> 
> This little guy will be a bachelor for life.


You obviously haven't read recent statistics about marriage. Currently boys have more positive attitudes toward marriage than girls: 
Pathways to Adulthood and Marriage: Teenagers' Attitudes, Expectations, and Relationship Patterns: Teens’ Attitudes and Expectations Concerning Romantic Relationships and Marriage

Men benefit more from marriage than women: Is Marriage Toxic to Women? Part I | Psychology Today


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

fourtines said:


> You obviously haven't read recent statistics about marriage. Currently boys have more positive attitudes toward marriage than girls:
> Pathways to Adulthood and Marriage: Teenagers' Attitudes, Expectations, and Relationship Patterns: Teens’ Attitudes and Expectations Concerning Romantic Relationships and Marriage
> 
> Men benefit more from marriage than women: Is Marriage Toxic to Women? Part I | Psychology Today


You obviously haven't been able to detect the sarcasm in my post.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

MXZCCT said:


> You obviously haven't been able to detect the sarcasm in my post.


Even so, I'd love for you to read this article where this asshat actually argues that if women don't OWE HIM their years of "peak beauty" then they're sexist.

So all you women who don't get married when you're 18 or 20 must be sexist for not marrying some dude, because you OWE HIM your PEAK BEAUTY.

http://www.singularity2050.com/2010/01/the-misandry-bubble.html


Sorry, but that's what I find some ironic and amusing about this thread...that and the fact that even originally back in the day, about 150 years ago and before that, marriage was ALL ABOUT MEN...what they wanted, who they chose...often times the woman didn't even get a choice in the matter and was basically prostituted as a servant...

Yeah, those evil women trying to trap their five year old friends into marrying them.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Even so, I'd love for you to read this article where this asshat actually argues that if women don't OWE HIM their years of "peak beauty" then they're sexist.
> 
> So all you women who don't get married when you're 18 or 20 must be sexist for not marrying some dude, because you OWE HIM your PEAK BEAUTY.
> 
> ...


I agree with the fact that women have just as much right and stake into marraige as men do, and should be fairly balanced.

But I think this video is fucked up, hardcore. This is sort of like torturing the little boy. Why tease him that far? The little girl is going to grow up becoming a pain in the ass if situations like what happened in the video tend to continue. Its just wrong.

The little girl reminds me of a stubborn ENFJ I know of.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Derp. The boy screamed first like screamed his damn head off, and the mother calmly said "you shouldn't scream at each other." He's overreacting, they're just being kids.

I've been around kids a lot, though. 

This country has become way too politically correct. People think they see demons in shadows. 

Honestly I think people should focus on the truly bad things happening in the world. Fifty or sixty years ago sending your child to bed without dinner was an acceptable punishment. I'm really not moved, honestly.

I think the OPs indignation is ridiculous, for the reasons I've already stated. I'm sorry if this causes offense, but I feel it's silly.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Men benefit more from marriage than women: Is Marriage Toxic to Women? Part I | Psychology Today


I think this has more to do with who and why you marry than simply marriage itself.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LaLiLuLeLo said:


> I think this has more to do with who and why you marry than simply marriage itself.


My point is simply that if someone is trying to make the argument about the OP that women are inherently evil and forcing men into marriage, and that mothers are diabolically training their daughters to do this, the statistics of teenagers and adults actually don't show that at all.

I just felt like the OP was trying to make some kind of argument about gender or the sexes with this thread, and the reason I responded the way that I did is because I honestly think this is just about kids being kids. Most little boys don't shriek that way when a little girl says they want to marry them, I think the mother just found it amusing because it was an "ewww she has cooties" kind of situation, honestly.

She wasn't laughing openly, either. I don't know the context of this story, either. For all we know that little boy torments and teases that little girl and is "the tough kid" except when she insisted on marriage, which may be why the mother finds it so funny.

People forget sometimes that children are both innocent and manipulative. While they're innocent in a way, they're in a pure base animal state in another: a lot of what children do is manipulatively, selfishly amoral, and that includes some of their crying fits.

Like my ENFJ AP English high school teacher (and mother of four) once said: "children are born animals and we teach them to be people."

And if you doubt this, just look at the reality of feral children:



> In reality, feral children lack the basic social skills which are normally learned in the process of enculturalation. *For example, they may be unable to learn to use a toilet, have trouble learning to walk upright and display a complete lack of interest in the human activity around them. They often seem mentally impaired and have almost insurmountable trouble learning a human language. The impaired ability to learn language after having been isolated for so many years is often attributed to the existence of a critical period for language learning, *and taken as evidence in favor of the critical period hypothesis


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

I did NOT expect it to be that dramatic.

Childhood really seems like the most frightening time in a person's life. We are prone to impression even at the simplest level. This boy looks like he will grow to resent females if this is the reality everyday in the household. His version of defense is to counter from the "backburner", that is, not being the aggressor, but to pin himself in his little area of comfort and defend relentlessly without making an advance. Either thats his problem (maybe he's actually a destructive neighbour child), or a problem with the mother siding with her "competent" daughter. Either way, if that was done to my child I'd be somewhat iffed. If the boy was a little less victimized, he could have the ability to be logical and assertive. I gather from this video that the parents must be relatively close, and if not, a bigger problem.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

@fourtines

"if someone is trying to make the argument about the OP that women are inherently evil and forcing men into marriage, and that mothers are diabolically training their daughters to do this". 

It doesn't look like anyone said that.

FYI, I would react the same way if it was the boy wanting to marry the girl. This isn't about sexism or whatever else you thought it was about. To me, this is about how the women is dismissing one kid's emotions, while simultaneously validating another's. @Dulcinea Picante put it perfectly.

Had I been the adult in this situation, I would have let them scream/fight/talk it out between themselves. The playing field is even. The adult's behaviour skewed the balance. One person not being allowed to defend themself - when they clearly have something to say - is what irks me.

I don't think my indignation is "ridiculous" or "silly".


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

CaraK said:


> childs can be so mean!


We can? Thanks mom!


----------

